# Pork Belly to Bacon on Lang 36"



## twoalpha (Nov 2, 2015)

Local supplier saved back a nice skinless pork belly for my use for making into bacon. Had told them all summer that I was looking for a thicker meat belly and they came through. Going to follow Bears "Step by Step" for the curing. Cut the whole belly up in 4 equal slabs and cured with TQ and Brown sugar.

At the end of the cure days pulled the slabs from the refrigerator and rinsed in cold water for an hour before seasoning. One had just CBP, two had CBP, onion, garlic blend, one was left plain. Let them rest in the refrigerator overnight uncovered.

Had decided to use my Lang reverse flow for this smoke. As it was a bit cool at 40 degrees this morning here in NC started a small fire in the Lang to warm it up to 100 degrees before adding the belly slabs. Plan was to keep the smoker below 100 degrees for the day but also wanted some smoke flavor with out the heat.

Filled up the A-MAZE-N 12" tube with Hickory Pellets and lit it off and placed it in the Fire Box and let the smoke roll. The tube did its smoke job for six plus hours with great results. With the tube going and the sunshine coming out the smoker temperature settled in around 90 degrees for the seven hours that the bellies were in the smoker. Final belly IT was 81 degrees.

Pulled them off and let them cool before putting them in plastic bags for a two day rest in the refrigerator. After the two days moved the bellies to the freezer for 3 hours before starting the slicing. This firmed up belly sliced nicely and made some nice packages that were vacuum sealed and ready for the freezer. Held some out for the real taste test for a bacon, pancake and egg meal.

The bacon was better than expected, great smoke flavor, nice texture and overall awesome. Will be doing this again for sure.

Enjoy

Larry

Started with this 10# fresh Pork Belly













IMG_20151012_182055517.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Nice meaty slab













IMG_20151012_182554702.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Cut the slab into 4 pieces before curing













IMG_20151012_184021156.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Seasoning and ready to rest overnight after curing













IMG_20151020_195249920.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






A-Maze-N  12" Tube doing its smoke job.













IMG_20151021_164000779.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Developing some good color













IMG_20151021_140618235.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Holding steady low temperature













IMG_20151021_140400120.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Out of the smoker and ready for a two day rest.













IMG_20151021_180103997.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Slicing day













IMG_20151023_150505791.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Vacuum packed for the rest of the belly 













IMG_20151101_111947959.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Fried up nice and great color and texture













IMG_20151101_171027954.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015






Bacon, pancakes, and scrambled eggs. 













IMG_20151101_172836180.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## mowin (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks great, 

I've got 10 lb belly curing now. Ill be smoking it this weekend.  It's my first try at bacon.


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2015)

Larry that looks great glad to see you got some decent belly,I have to try Bears TQ next time I make some should be soon.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice Job, Larry!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're hooked!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next time try a little heat (100° to 130°), and let me know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 2, 2015)

Great Job Larry!







Now your addicted to the dry side....

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 3, 2015)

Good looking Bacon Larry [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 3, 2015)

mowin said:


> Looks great,
> 
> I've got 10 lb belly curing now. Ill be smoking it this weekend. It's my first try at bacon.


Mowin

Mine turned out great hope yours does also. I used the dry cure with TQ. What are you using for cure.


----------



## mowin (Nov 3, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Mowin
> 
> Mine turned out great hope yours does also. I used the dry cure with TQ. What are you using for cure.



I also used a dry cure, but went with cure #1...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2015)

mowin said:


> twoalpha said:
> 
> 
> > Mowin
> ...




Good choice.....    :2thumbs: ...


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 3, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Larry!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear

Interesting comment on taking the belly to a little higher temperature. What could be expected with this change. 

I have some BBB that I will be smoking in a couple of days and may try this.

Thanks for the comments and the point.

Larry


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome job! That's some pretty looking bacon. You'll never want to settle for store bought again.

And again, that's a fine looking knife. Loads of character.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Interesting comment on taking the belly to a little higher temperature. What could be expected with this change.
> 
> ...


I have found that with a little heat (100° to 130°) the Great color & flavor takes less than half the time as it takes with cold smoking. I found that 8 to 12 hours of light smoke at those "warm" temps gives me the same color & flavor that cold smoking gives in 20 to 30 hours. IMHO

As for BBB and CB, that's a different story, as I'll use hours of warm smoke (to give it plenty of Smoke), like for the Belly Bacon, but then I'll take the smoker temp up to finish it at between 145° and 150° Internal Temp. Check my Step by Steps for the Smoking Schedule.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I have found that with a little heat (100° to 130°) the Great color & flavor takes less than half the time as it takes with cold smoking. I found that 8 to 12 hours of light smoke at those "warm" temps gives me the same color & flavor that cold smoking gives in 20 to 30 hours. IMHO
> 
> As for BBB and CB, that's a different story, as I'll use hours of warm smoke (to give it plenty of Smoke), like for the Belly Bacon, but then I'll take the smoker temp up to finish it at between 145° and 150° Internal Temp. Check my Step by Steps for the Smoking Schedule.
> 
> Bear


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 4, 2015)

tropics said:


> Larry that looks great glad to see you got some decent belly,I have to try Bears TQ next time I make some should be soon.
> 
> Richie


Richie

The TQ and Brown sugar cure worked out great. Straight forward and easy to do.

Thanks for the point.

Larry


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 5, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Great Job Larry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom

Thanks for the point. Dry cure with TQ worked wonders on this belly.

Larry


----------



## twoalpha (Nov 6, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Awesome job! That's some pretty looking bacon. You'll never want to settle for store bought again.
> 
> And again, that's a fine looking knife. Loads of character.


Butcher knife is quite old (over 50 years) and maintains a good edge.

Came from my wife's father's butcher shop, when they used to cut real meat.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Tom
> 
> Thanks for the point. Dry cure with TQ worked wonders on this belly.
> 
> Larry

















That's Great !!

Gotta Love it !!

Bear


----------



## mancave (Nov 7, 2015)

Bacon looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Q view


----------



## catfish1st (Nov 10, 2015)

Great looking bacon, mighty fine job, well done. I love Bears step by step's. Always awesome.


----------

